# Raw diet feeders, adding vegetables?



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Bumping for ideas


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

I had been thinking about this diet change. I have read that a lot - not all - vegetables and fruits are included. (no tomatoes, onions, garlic etc.) Here is a link with advice.
How to Make a Raw Food Diet for Dogs: 10 Steps - wikiHow


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I home cook and feed any old vegi we have that is safe. I shoot for 1/4 to 1/3 vegi and it is cooked. The benefit it provides is to keep moisture in the bowel to keep them running smooth. Plus vitamins and minerals. You might check the Facebook group "raw rejects". Most of the others will go bonkers if you talk about vegis.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are feeding raw fruits and veg, it's recommended to pulverize them in a food processor to ensure maximum digestibility. 

I make mixes that include the following: kale, carrot, celery, apple, strawberry, blueberry, sometimes banana, sweet potato, zucchini, squash, pumpkin, beet and beet greens, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage (provided these cruciferous veggies don't cause your dog to get gassy - mine does fine on them), pears...basically anything except onions, grapes or nightshades (eggplant, pepper, tomato). 

Also, does your meat mix have calcium? If not, and you're not feeding bone on a regular basis, it's recommended to include a calcium supplement (I use KA-Calcium from Nature's Farmacy - dose is 1/8 tsp per cup of prepared raw food) or you can dry and crush eggshells. 

Source: Raw and Natural Nutrition for Dogs by Lew Olson (love this book!)


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

